# Rumors on Squats?!?!?



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

So I was browsing /TG/ today when someone posted a link to Warseer wih rumors on the return of the Squats. With the Tau!



> Well after posting some GK rumors i have returned with some more interesting tid bitz.
> 
> Squats will be returning with the TAU!
> depending on printing problems it is possible they will be slated for November 2011 moving the Necrons back
> ...


This was posted by a stinger989 who seems to have posted rumors about the GK codex that turned out to be true.

I'm taking this with a bag of salt until more info come around.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I was under the impression that squats were involved with the tau already, under the name Demiurg, from BattleFleet Gothic?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

while that is true to my knowledge, this is talking about the Squats being added in as actual models in the new tau codex. Not just working with the Tau as a matter of fluff.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I was under the impression that the Squats would never return, given that GW wrote them out of the fluff - they were wiped out by the Tyranids weren't they?


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

So you're trusting information you read on 4chan as truth?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't know..... I have a hard time believing this one. It would be interesting to see them back on the table, but I have a hard time swallowing this since it has been made pretty clear that they wouldn't be back. Time will tell.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't see it being true to be honest, but hey, who knows.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

God. (bangs head against desk) Fucking. (bangs head against desk) Damnit! (Bangs head against desk)

(Wakes up twenty minutes later)

This is beyond stupid. Why? They are dead, the only way they exist currently is as nid shit. What possible reason do we have for giving the Tau squats? CC? They have kroot for that. Fodder? They have kroot for this as well, and by looking at the stats they really don't seem like fodder units. Fluff? They really don't seem all that important or add all that much to the background. I honestly don't see this happening, but if it does I will be pissed....... and I will buy the..... fuck you GW.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Same as posted above, I see it hard to believe Squats would come back, although I would definately welcome it if they did. I better pack them in a seperate box as my 'Nids though...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 12, 2011)

Grokfog said:


> I was under the impression that squats were involved with the tau already, under the name Demiurg, from BattleFleet Gothic?


This is what I was going to say as well, though I thought Squats were currently extinct from Tyranids/Ghazghkull.

Still, if Squats were never intended to return after being killed off, yet the Demiurg are now the "new space dwarves" as it were, I'd much rather see _them_ in Tau armies than the Squats, just as a point of not royally contradicting established events in the fluff and just making more sense. At any rate, the Tau need more troops choices.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

So GW are delaying one of the codexes that are 'out of date', to re-introduce a race that was supposedly wiped from the history books of the forty-first mellenium?

I call bullshit. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i dunno, gw seem to be bringing back some oldschool stuff at the moment, dark eldar, the jokaro weaponsmith. i wouldnt put it past them putting the squats in the tau dex. tho i doubt we'd see a nex tau dex before necrons


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Squats in the new Tau Codex? I thought they were getting battletoads?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ItsPug said:


> Squats in the new Tau Codex? I thought they were getting battletoads?












Ok, now I am getting scared...


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scathainn said:


> So you're trusting information you read on 4chan as truth?


No I'm not trusting anything. I'm not buying to rumor until it can be supported by another source. I just figured this was a fun rumor that people may want to hear about.

But time will tell if this guy is lying or he is telling the truth.


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

please not battle toads.... please let that be a private joke that im not a part off!


----------



## space cowboy (Apr 3, 2009)

I would gather Demiurg is what will actually be in there. The intro part of Purging of Kadillus even has Demiurg and they are described, in short form, as Dwarfs except in the future. I could see the Demiurg fulfilling a similar role to the Tech-whatevers in Imperial armies.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I've heard of it all going Pete Tong, but now it's all going Mat Ward.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Squats are the dumbest thing in Warhammer 40K.

number one
Their name

number two
Look at them

That should suffice


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I've heard of it all going Pete Tong, but now it's all going Mat Ward.


Not yet, thankfully!
When the Dex comes out and is filled with stories of a single Demiurg fighting all of Chaos, two Hive Fleets and a couple of Tomb Worlds on his own armed with nothing more than an old tooth pick, a jizz smeared Kleenex and a parrot. Then I could say 'it's all gone Matt Ward'.


If you want a kick arse Tau army, Draigo can make it happen!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would prefer the Zoats to return. But better and with more variety.


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Aren't demiurg a bit slow to fit into the tau's fast warfare?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Catpain Rich said:


> Aren't demiurg a bit slow to fit into the tau's fast warfare?


they have hover boards and jekero ass thrusters


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

turel2 said:


> I would prefer the Zoats to return. But better and with more variety.


I thought the Imperium blasted their ships from orbit. Ouh, and did not the Nids consume the rest?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Doelago said:


> I thought the Imperium blasted their ships from orbit. Ouh, and did not the Nids consume the rest?


Zoats are nids just like genesneakers


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

It states in the Fluff in BFG that the Demiurg race gave the Tau Ion Cannon Tech, so wouldn't be to much of a push for them,

But still think its a bit of a push to add them in just off that


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Why not bring back the Squats, who doesnt want another 3+ save race. There pretty much midget SMs. Think of the sales, more SMs, only now there mini size, chicks will go nuts. GW invented something new and crazy again.... or wait.....


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Squats actually had more in common with IG than with marines. predominantly infantry , flak armour and lasguns etc. apart from hearthguard in squat exo-armour which was a 2+ save.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Well I have an itch that it is true and I'm sure GW would make us believe that it isn't true and then bam squats return.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> If you want a kick arse Tau army, Draigo can make it happen!


Draigo is my hero I plan making t-shirts of this one day


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

What are you guys talking about?
Squats still exist in 40k, always have.
They even have a place in a 5th edition codex.

Page 43 of the Imperial Guard codex.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I hope it's true, be good to see the hairy little buggers back in some form or another, and they're not really the stupidest thing every. The older explanation was that they were humans who had colonised high gravity planets, and over millenia had evolved to a new race. They're only as stupid as the idea of ogryn, or space ogres...

Bring them back, it'd make my old copy of the space marine book worth reading again!


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

The only thing wiped out was the squats homeworld. They still drift around out there.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

As long as draigo isn't mentioned beating them around as well. Remember he can make anything happen


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Just been looking on the BFG stuff on forgeworld (placing the order for the open day... day you resin, eating my wages less than a week after payday... I'm sure the other half won't mind eating card for a few weeks though...) and they have Demiurg ships on there. The description says:

'It is worth noting that while the Demiurg generally disengage and withdraw if challenged, all recorded contact between Demiurg and Ork vessels has resulted in ferocious combat. As warships, the Stronghold is slow but well-defended, boasting impressive firepower'. 

With teh description from teh book and their hatred of greenskins, I think we can safely assume they're squats... If they aren't, hey ho, another new race though! woop!


----------

